# Q&A training session for new puppy owners!



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

There have been so many new gorgeous Cockapoo puppies joining us recently that we have decided to hold a special Q&A session just for new owners (or nearly new owners!  )

This will be held on our Facebook page on 8th March, 7pm to 9pm. 

Once again the fabulous Anne Rogers will be available for the two hours to answer all your questions on any aspect of puppy training or behaviour issues! If you cannot make it at this time please feel free to email us your questions.

Please feel free to join us if you are not yet a member. Join here!

Sarah & Shirley


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you I will have my puppy by then (fingers crossed). looking forward to taking part I'm sure to need help


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Just a reminder that the puppy training session is on tonight from 7-9 p.m

You do need to be a member of our main website as it is a perk of of our membership- so please join us it's quick and easy and free!! ( see link in my signature) 

Then just click onto the facebook logo on our front page.

Your question is answered live by our trainer.......please however allow her time to type back  

It's a good night and lots of good advice...... bring yourself and a glass of your fav tipple and enjoy some puppy chat and advice


----------

